# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Erectiestoornissen - Artikels

## Agnes574

*Erectiestoornissen: raadpleeg uw arts*




> Erectiestoornissen komen voor bij 32% van de mannen ouder dan 40 jaar. Nochtans raadpleegt slechts 25% zijn arts om het probleem te bespreken. Bovendien wordt de raadpleging vaak op de lange baan geschoven. Jammer, want dit uitstel maakt het probleem alleen maar erger… 
> 
> *
> Durf uw erectieproblemen met uw arts bespreken* 
> 
> Tegenwoordig bestaan er oplossingen voor mannen die aan erectiestoornissen lijden.


Voor meer informatie: http://www.e-gezondheid.be/erectiest...ts/actueel/815

----------


## Agnes574

*Levitra*




> Levitra ® is ontwikkeld voor de behandeling van erectiestoornissen. De Levitra ® erectiepil bevordert de bloedtoevoer naar de penis wanneer u seksueel geprikkeld wordt of opgewonden bent. Het is een geneesmiddel, geen afrodisiacum: u raakt er niet opgewonden van en u krijgt niet meer zin in seks. De Levitra ® erectiepil helpt u een erectie te krijgen in reactie op seksuele prikkeling. Het zorgt er ook voor dat de erectie lang genoeg aanhoudt om bevredigend seks te hebben.
> Bestel Levitra online bij dokteronline.com


Voor meer informatie: http://www.dokteronline.com/levitra/

----------


## Agnes574

*Erectiële Disfunctie*




> Voor een man zijn erectiestoornissen uiterst verontrustend. 
> Dikwijls lijkt het alsof die problemen zich plots, zonder reden, voordoen. 
> Nochtans is niets minder waar. Er bestaan inderdaad heel wat factoren die het risico op erectieproblemen verhogen. Deze problemen zijn dus te vermijden, als men tenminste de moeite doet om alle risicofactoren uit de weg te gaan. We bieden u hier een overzicht van die risicofactoren.


Voor meer informatie: http://www.e-gezondheid.be/erectiele...en/actueel/815

----------


## Sylvia93

*Inleiding*



> Mannen met een erectiestoornis kunnen geen erectie krijgen of kunnen die onvoldoende stevig en lang genoeg houden om geslachtsgemeenschap te hebben. De meeste mannen hebben ooit in hun leven wel eens erectiestoornissen, maar als ze vaak voorkomen, kan dit veel emotionele stress en zelfs relatieproblemen veroorzaken. Vaak neemt het zelfvertrouwen enorm af. Erectiestoornissen kunnen vele oorzaken hebben. Hoewel ze vaker op latere leeftijd voorkomen, wil dit niet zeggen dat erectiestoornissen het onvermijdelijke gevolg zijn van ouder worden. De meeste mannen kunnen hun hele leven seksueel actief blijven. De hoeveelheid sperma, de kracht van de ejaculatie en de spierspanning in de penis nemen echter wel af bij het ouder worden. Erectiestoornissen hebben vaak een psychologische oorzaak. Sekstherapie kan het probleem soms oplossen. Soms zijn er lichamelijke oorzaken die medisch of operatief behandeld moeten worden om de erectiefunctie te verbeteren. Bekend is dat door diabetes (suikerziekte) erectieproblemen kunnen optreden, ook al is de diabetes zeer goed onder controle.


Voor meer informatie: http://www.medicinfo.nl/%7Be95fe99a-...57b2acc39fb%7D

----------

